# Large Graphics



## fishmando (Mar 1, 2008)

So I am not a total nube. I am a graphic designer and I want to put some vector graphics on tees. I have a spreadshirt account but I think the max size is 11"x11" or so.

How can I go lager with my graphics. I want to go 15" tall and I want to be able to print very small runs (under 15).

Thanks!


----------



## Temple (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, with all of our products the largest size a design can be printed is 11.8 x 11.8 inches. Once you reach this size, the design will not print any larger. Some products, such as the Juniors or smaller products would not accept this size, as they are smaller products. You would be able to go smaller with a design. Vector designs can be scaled down until they reach the minimum size requirements for vector designs, 0.06 inches for all elements and 0.04 inches for negative space. Once the design elements reach this size, then the design would not be able to scale down further.

Thanks, 
Temple


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is what you are going for but photoshop can go larger and can be printed with a dtg printer. A dtg printer can print 11X19 or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How can I go lager with my graphics. I want to go 15" tall and I want to be able to print very small runs (under 15).


You may need to find someone with a Direct to Garment printer in your area to get small runs printed.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Myself and others with a Flexi Jet L model can go up to a 17"x54". 

Hope that helps.


----------

